# anyone ever dehyrate turnips



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Neighbor just stoped by to offer me some turnips. Being my better helf nor I don't care for them I declined them. but of course thanking him for thinking of us. 

BUT after he left I got to thinking maybe one day they may just come in handy , some one may be hungry an they are free food. ( could ever be me ) 
I don't want to freeze them ( if it can be done ) for using space in my freezers, an I don't want to can them for Im bussy in canning chili an apples the next couple days. but If i could dehyrated them I would like to try some.. 
AN I know this may sound silly coming from some one my age , but Turnips are some thing NO in my family ever ate, ( or hubbys ) so how in the would do you fix them. I picked up a few at the farmer market years ago for a eledry friend , he said he loved them raw, I tried one he sliced off but I didn't fall in love with the taste.. 

Neighbor talked like he sill had 4-5 buckets left in the garden an I could come get them any time .( Indiana we allways mesure garden produce by the 5 gallon buckets.. lol )


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Roast them in the oven ,put them on a baking sheet coated with olive oil,salt and pepper or garlic .or just cook them like mashed potatoes.I make a egg omelet with turnips a few onions and hot sauce, its very good.I use whatever veggys are on sale or I grow for our omelets .I don't but you can add chesse.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

beanpicker said:


> Neighbor just stoped by to offer me some turnips. Being my better helf nor I don't care for them I declined them. but of course thanking him for thinking of us.
> I picked up a few at the farmer market years ago for a eledry friend , he said he loved them raw, I tried one he sliced off but I didn't fall in love with the taste..
> 
> Neighbor talked like he sill had 4-5 buckets left in the garden an I could come get them any time .( Indiana we allways mesure garden produce by the 5 gallon buckets.. lol )


I've never canned or dried them, but I know that they won't freeze raw. They just get what my family called 'pethy'. The texture changes and not for the good. Turnips will keep for weeks in the veg compartment of the fridge. I peel and slice them and boil till tender, season with salt, 2 teaspoons of sugar and butter or margarine. Wonderful with cornbread! The Rooster likes them raw, but he can't eat raw ones anymore with only 3 teeth, but I never did.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, I dehydrated some this spring for the first time. When I dry something new, I always cook up a batch to see if it is edible, tasted like turnips, texture was a little off but completely worth doing if you like them.

If you like a strong turnip taste, don't peel them, otherwise peeling will mild them up a little.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

what about canning them? I have seen them canned in the stores.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> what about canning them? I have seen them canned in the stores.


I can them also, cut them into large pieces and hotpack them with some of the greens pressure em. Thy can get a little soft, especially if you pressure them too long or at too high pressure but overall are pretty good.

I have even opened some of the jars and dehydrated the canned turnips and greens, they were ok but not my first choice of side dishes. I tried this because the quantity(bout 600+) of jars in my home canned stores are to the point that if we had to BO, many would have to be left behind.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

No and I dont know why anyone would. But dont mined me, I hate turnips!


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

Old Thread Alert!

I do not care for turnip as such, but I love it in crumbles in stew. I blanch then shed it and then dehydrate, grate adds subtle flavor without tasting like turnip.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

arwenmark said:


> Old Thread Alert!
> 
> I do not care for turnip as such, but I love it in crumbles in stew. I blanch then shed it and then dehydrate, grate adds subtle flavor without tasting like turnip.


Maybe lazy here, but I just dice, dry, and drop a few cube into soups or stews with plenty of broth. Great for added flavor.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The dried greens go good in stews also, if you like turnips.


----------

